# Новая сборка с gcc-4.1.1 и glibc-2.4  и ПОТЕРЯ по hdparm -T

## KosmiK

Воопщем сверхзасада такова.

На основе stage1-2006.1 и последнего portage 23 декабря я собрал gentoo(собирал при x86). Радость была не долгая. Когда я сделал hdparm -T /dev/hda я понял, что потерял 1Gb/sec при чтении с памяти. Тема повторилась даже при поднятии системы через chroot другой сборки (см. ниже).

На другом винте собрана система на основе stage1-2005.1 и portage марта сего года.

hdparm -T /dev/hda  дает 1890MB/sec

А теперь вопрос. А какого фига и куда пропал гиг при чтении. ???

----------

## viy

а hdparm настраивался?

а что в /etc/conf.d/hdparm?

и что говорит rc-status default?

----------

## KosmiK

Все норм. -с3 -d1 воопщем не в этом дело. Бага возможно из-за стайджа. НЕ пойму я где, говно зарыто.   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Я счас попытаюсь переделато на основе рабочей системы, с послед. переходом на новый glibc. Буду искать причину потери. Он ИМЕННО в новой сборке.!!   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

http://gentoo.ru/node/5178

Глянь сдесь.

ПЛя.на gentoo.ru - одни олени  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## viy

Есть только 3 варианта:

сам hdparm (новая версия или новый gentoo-релиз);

glibc

ядро.

Я понял, что все тесты проводились на одном железе, так?..

----------

## KosmiK

Да. Тачка одна.

счас пересобрал через старый стейдж и новые порты glibc - вроде нет потерь.

Потом попробую проверить с 4 gcc/

Ядро - врядли. Мне интуицЫя (способность мозга жопой чуять) подсказывает, что засада в stage-2006.1

----------

## KosmiK

гагагагагг...

ахринеть

ВИноват таки HDPARM

а именно версия 6.9

даун на 6.3 все исправил

----------

## 046

Может тебе свою версию hdparm написать, которая будет ещё большие цифры выдавать? ))

Ты не думал что новая версия считает "правильнее" ?

----------

## KosmiK

Проблема в том, что я также тестил под off'topic'ом. И тестил в в десятках предыдущих сборках. И неужто ты думаешь, что фдруК, так реззко гига улетела.  :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ты не думал что новая версия считает "правильнее" 

 . Нет, не думал. Врач запретил.  :Exclamation:   Моск перегреваетццо.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## KosmiK

Хм. А реально ли заделать тут собств. хомяка  :Question: 

Я бы туда постил варианты решений по сборке свежих систем с ~x86 и запредельно агрессивными флагами?   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## viy

 *KosmiK wrote:*   

> Хм. А реально ли заделать тут собств. хомяка  

 

Мы тут на русском говорим.

----------

## KosmiK

Хомяк - aka homepage

Воопщем, я скоро к кардиологу пойду. Меня гента доканает   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   .

Счас произвел норм. (х86) сборку с make.profile->2006.1/desktop. И taki шо вы думаите  :Question:   . Х**.

 Gnome-2.16 не работает. Все не гном - работает. X-ы поднимаются, xterm работает, а вот gtk-demo - segfault.

Я вот думаю, что виноват CHOST-i686......

Кто с такой засадой сталкивалсо??

Счас попятаюсь собрать на i486. Если и это не выдет - значит не зря в stage1 по умолчанию профайл->no-nptl   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

Кстати, вопрос. А дает ли реально прирост общем производительности CHOST=i686 ??

Реально ли поставить в CHOST=pentium4 %-))   :Twisted Evil:   :Question: 

----------

## viy

1) читать доки/маны/КАКи --- вопросы хорошо описаны;

2) начинай новую ветку для новой темы --- неработа гнома никак не связана с цифрами, что hdparm показывает;

3) если хочешь, чтобы нормально помогли --- не стоит сокращать инфу до пары символов.

CHOST тут вряд ли виноват.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *KosmiK wrote:*   

> Кто с такой засадой сталкивалсо??

 

Покажи CFLAGS. Если там есть что-нибудь типа -O3 то можешь не показывать: убирай лишнее, и все заработае.

----------

## KosmiK

воопщем флаги действительно влияют. кроме того влияет ~x86, походу собирается какая-то дрянь новой версии и поганит все. К засаде также относится nptl и ntplonly.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Idea: 

Счас мне удалось на x86 и  -pipe -O2 -march=pentium4 собрать норм. рабочий gtk.

Счас дома собирается gnome (на ~x86). Если удасться замутить, то сделаю образ  и на cd-r запишу. А то задолбало.  :Mad: 

Вот кстати ещё что, одна из сборок чисто на x86 с CHOST=i386 ... и cflags=-pipe -O2 -march=i686 -mtune=i686 -mcpu=i686 также выдала SegFault на gtk-demo. Говно воопщем (сорри)   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Толи gcc толи glibс.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Самое жуткое, что почти не рельально выловить причину..

Буду благодарее тем , кто рискнёт собрать свежую сборку с CHOST=i686 и запустить gtk-demo без сегфолта.

Ктонить собрал glibc-2.5 ??? У мне падает сборка в папке sunrpc.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

стоит ли "срывать резьбу" там,  где по нормальному "гайки" еще не закручены ?!

----------

## GorlowMV

KosmiK

А зачем столько флагов, друг? Мне хватает этого и ни одного глюка...

```

CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

----------

## KosmiK

Ты прав, сейчас -pipe -O2 -march=pentium4 и жить можно.

А по поводу гаек - так я знатный гайкосрыватель %-)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *KosmiK wrote:*   

> Ты прав, сейчас -pipe -O2 -march=pentium4 и жить можно.

 

Похоже, тему можно закрывать  :Wink: 

----------

